# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Shkollë profesionale austriake në Shkodër

## ClaY_MorE

Ministri i Arsimit Genc Pollo dhe Ministrja austriake e Arsimit Elisabeth Gehrer nënshkruan marrëveshjen e bashkëpunimit mes dy ministrive në fushën e arsimit. Në qendër të kësaj marrëveshjeje është njohja dhe mbështetja për shkollën austriake, punimet për ndërtimin e së cilës filluan sot. Marrëveshja u nënshkrua në mjediset e Prefekturës së Shkodrës, ndërsa në bazë të saj ndërtimi i shkollës do të financohet nga pala austriake. Gjithashtu pala austriake merr përsipër dërgimin e mësuesve austriakë në Shkodër, ndërkohë që personeli do të jetë shqiptar dhe austriakë. Shkolla do të jetë 5 vjeçare, 3 +2 dhe do të funksionojë dy gjuhëshe. Maturantëve të kësaj shkolle u njihet e drejta të studiojnë në të gjitha Universitetet austriake si dhe në vendet e Bashkimit Europian. Pas bashkëpunimit të frytshëm profesional, shkolla, e cila do të hapet në shtator të vitit 2007, është e para e këtij lloji në vendin tonë. Nëpërmjet një arsimi profesional tre vjeçar të orientuar drejt praktikës, nxënësit kualifikohen për profesionin e teknikut të kompjuterave. Pastaj vijohet me një specializim dy vjeçar, i cili përfundon me provimin e pjekurisë. Maturantët do të përvetësojnë njohuri të mira bazë në lëndët gjermanisht, shqip dhe anglisht, teknikë mjedisi, matematikë e aplikuar, dhe në lëndë të tjera të formimit të përgjithshëm. Lëvizja dhe sporti, si pjesë thelbësore të krijimit të personalitetit në tërësi mund të zhvillohen në këndin e zgjeruar sportiv. Nga të dhënat që ofrohen për këtë shkollë, thuhet se përfundimi i arsimimit profesional trevjeçar i aftëson maturantët që të ushtrojnë një profesion me vlera të larta si teknikë të kualifikuar kompjuterash, teknik të përpunimit elektronik të të dhënave, etj. Për të mundësuar një pjesëmarrje të sukseshme në procesin mësimor, do të krijohen klasa përgatitore, në të cilat krahas disa lëndëve do të zhvillohet kryesisht mësimi i gjuhës gjermane. Mbarimi me sukses i kursit mësimor përgatitor është një nga kushtet paraprake për fillimin me sukses të Arsimimit në TIK (Teknologjia e Informacionit dhe Komunikimit). Gjithnjë në shërbim të informacionit që ofrohet për hapjen e kësaj shkolle, thuhet se nëse është e nevojshme mund të bëhet një kurs njëvjeçar mësimor përgatitor gjermanisht ose provim pranimi, dhe pastaj shkolla profesionale tre vjeçare që përfundon me marrjen e dëshmisë për ushtrimin e profesionit. Po kështu nxënësve i jepet mundësia për të ndjekur edhe dy vite të tjera specializimi që përfundojnë me marrjen e dëftesës së pjekurisë.


*30/08/06* 

Marre tek: http://www.a1tv.com.al

----------


## joss

Me sa u informova, ka qene deputeti Gilman Bakalli, negociatori me palen austriake per hapjen e shkolles. Shkodra vazhdon marredheniet mbi 100 vjecare me Austrine.

----------

